# Windows 7 RTM: Software Issues



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Windows 7, the final version is being released August 6th to members of TechNet and MSDN. Other interim releases will follow leading up to the final public release on October 22nd.
The purpose of this thread is to report your experiences with the installation of Software programs to Windows 7. From Office 2007 to Quicktime, to Half Life 2, whatever the software, report your experiences here. Did you have to get an updated version? Did you have to run it in compatibility mode?
Did it fail to run at all? Come her with your successes, your failures and to look for help.

As always, the more information you give us, the more helpful we can be. Post version numbers and dates, and information about your hardware.

Lastly, this thread is for people who have made the decision to move to Windows 7. If you just want to bash Microsoft or Windows 7, please start your own thread.

Thanks

Larry


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Windows 7 Build 2600

Microsoft Office 2007 Ultimate, Installed without issue, as expected.

As I am Beta Testing Microsoft Security Essentials, this is the antivirus/malware program I have installed. Again, this program installed without difficulty as expected.

Microsoft Security Essentials will be offered for all Windows OS's in it's final form in conjunction with the public release of Windows 7 on October 22nd. The program will be free of charge.

Adobe Reader, Flash and Shockwave, Microsoft Silverlite all installed without issues.

My System:
Asus P5KE Motherboard
Intel Core 2 Duo 8400 3 GHz
8 GB Memory
nVidia GTS250 Video 512MB
4xSamsung 640 GB Hard Drives
2x20 DVR Burners


----------



## Zellio (Mar 8, 2009)

I'll mention my successes if it ever downloads. 20 mbit cable and it's downloading at 70 kb/s :nono2::nono2::nono2::nono2::nono2::nono2::nono2: :nono2:


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

If you own a Zune and are getting ready to install Windows 7 RTM, follow these suggestions:

1. If you have purchased any music or videos from Zune Marketplace, burn them to dvd/cd. This will avoid the cc000d27E1 errors when you move to the new OS.

2. Remember that your Zune account can only be registered to 3 PC's, so it will probably be a good idea to deactivate the computer you are working on before you install Windows 7. Do this in the account management area of Zune. You will then be able to register what will appear to Zune as "new" PC when you install the final version of Windows 7.

3. Of course make sure all of your music files INCLUDING the Zune folder are backed up.

4. After you install Windows 7 RTM and the Zune software, you can copy your purchased material from the dvd/cd you burned them to.

Larry


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Larry:

Let me just comment that your great leadership and terrific detailed information to inform DBSTalkers regarding WIN7 is both fantastic and appreciated.

I regularly follow your threads to keep informed, as we approach the October public launch date.

Kudos.


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> If you own a Zune and are getting ready to install Windows 7 RTM, follow these suggestions:
> 
> Larry


Larry I am assuming the iTunes bug has been taken care of ?

Kevin


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

The only remaining iTunes issue I am aware of at this time is one involving _*some*_ ipods. If you have a USB drive connected to your PC when you connect _*some*_ ipods, they won't sync. Disconnecting the USB drive temporarily will resolve the sync issue. This is not happening on all units, so it can be hard to duplicate.

In fairness to iTunes, they have been working steadily to maximize Windows 7 compatibility.

If you aware of any other iTunes related issue please post it and I will research it.

Larry



kfcrosby said:


> Larry I am assuming the iTunes bug has been taken care of ?
> 
> Kevin


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Thank you!



hdtvfan0001 said:


> Larry:
> 
> Let me just comment that your great leadership and terrific detailed information to inform DBSTalkers regarding WIN7 is both fantastic and appreciated.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

Have found no issues with iTunes and Windows 7; in fact it connects my iPhone 3GS even faster than my Mac did. 

Only question I have is: On initial import of music, it generates a message saying it has to convert WMA files to ACC. Will this render them unplayable to anything but an iPod/iTouch/iPhone?

Thanks!


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> The only remaining iTunes issue I am aware of at this time is one involving _*some*_ ipods. If you have a USB drive connected to your PC when you connect _*some*_ ipods, they won't sync. Disconnecting the USB drive temporarily will resolve the sync issue. This is not happening on all units, so it can be hard to duplicate.
> 
> Larry


That's the one, thanks !!


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

LarryFlowers said:


> The only remaining iTunes issue I am aware of at this time is one involving _*some*_ ipods. If you have a USB drive connected to your PC when you connect _*some*_ ipods, they won't sync. Disconnecting the USB drive temporarily will resolve the sync issue. This is not happening on all units, so it can be hard to duplicate.
> 
> In fairness to iTunes, they have been working steadily to maximize Windows 7 compatibility.
> 
> ...


I don't know if this would be an issue per se, but in the RC when I plug in my iPhone (3G & now 3GS) iTunes will not start automatically. I have it set to sync automatically when the iPhone is connected & it works under Vista but not Windows 7. I'll install the RTM either this weekend or next to see if that has changed.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

HDJulie said:


> I don't know if this would be an issue per se, but in the RC when I plug in my iPhone (3G & now 3GS) iTunes will not start automatically. I have it set to sync automatically when the iPhone is connected & it works under Vista but not Windows 7. I'll install the RTM either this weekend or next to see if that has changed.


HDJulie... I can't answer this one authoritatively as I use neither device, however, I would bet that they both will work fine. I will be counting on your report or maybe if Greg Alsobrook gets off his hiney and installs Windows 7 on something, he can help as he has the devices as well.



Ira Lacher said:


> Have found no issues with iTunes and Windows 7; in fact it connects my iPhone 3GS even faster than my Mac did.
> 
> Only question I have is: On initial import of music, it generates a message saying it has to convert WMA files to ACC. Will this render them unplayable to anything but an iPod/iTouch/iPhone?
> 
> Thanks!


I would suspect it will render them unplayable on anything that won't play ACC files, beyond that maybe we can get some others who are used to working with ACC files to chime in. All of my music is stored as WMA Lossless.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Additional Software Installed:

Roboform
Doro PDF Printer
Half Life 2
GoToAssist
Windows Live Messenger
Microsoft E Reader

None of these programs had any issues.

My System:
Asus P5KE Motherboard
Intel Core 2 Duo 8400 3 GHz
8 GB Memory
nVidia GTS250 Video 512MB
4xSamsung 640 GB Hard Drives
2x20 DVR Burners


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit upgrade over Vista Home Premium 64 bit

(Not duplicating anything already posted) - No problems with
- iTunes
- Juniper SSL VPN
- Filezilla FTP client
- Microsoft Live Meeting
- Office Communicator
- Calibre (Kindle)

Had to reinstall Citrix Xenapps, which then worked fine.

Compatibility report suggested uninstalling some programs which I did.

No problems so far.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

njblackberry said:


> Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit upgrade over Vista Home Premium 64 bit
> 
> (Not duplicating anything already posted) - No problems with
> - iTunes
> ...


You give me a good feelingh with the no problems with Itunes, I use it to sync to my Iphone for Outlook, music and video. Planning on upgrading the machine on sunday to 7 Ultimate, only concernin I have right now is I am into onlyine games, both blizzard (WOW) and SOE (everquest 1 and 2, Vanguard, free realms) and they are the concern here.

What AV are you running?


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

wingrider01 said:


> You give me a good feelingh with the no problems with Itunes, I use it to sync to my Iphone for Outlook, music and video. Planning on upgrading the machine on sunday to 7 Ultimate, only concernin I have right now is I am into onlyine games, both blizzard (WOW) and SOE (everquest 1 and 2, Vanguard, free realms) and they are the concern here.
> 
> What AV are you running?


I haven't upgraded to the RTM yet but the RC has given me no problems with iTunes, my iPhone, & syncing with Outlook 2007. I sync my contacts, calendar, & notes with Outlook 2007 & sync music, apps, pictures, & ringtones as well. The only issue I have with iTunes & the iPhone is that iTunes won't start automatically when I plug in the phone -- I have to start iTunes myself & then the sync starts automatically. Very small price to pay if that remains the case in the released version of Windows 7.


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

Although I went through the wizard that sets up IE8 and finished that, it keeps coming up each morning asking me the same questions. Any one else seeing that?


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

wingrider01 said:


> What AV are you running?


I use Sophos Anti Virus (it's what we use at work). Been working fine on all of the betas and now the RTM.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Is this in Windows 7 RTM or RC?

You do not specify wether you are running X32 or x64..

Check this registry key

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT \ TypeLib \ {EAB22AC0-30C1-11CF-A7EB-0000C05BAE0B} \ 1.1 \ 0 \ win32 (or win64)

and report the value on the right hand side.

Larry



Hansen said:


> Although I went through the wizard that sets up IE8 and finished that, it keeps coming up each morning asking me the same questions. Any one else seeing that?


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> Is this in Windows 7 RTM or RC?
> 
> You do not specify wether you are running X32 or x64..
> 
> ...


32 bit RTM Win 7 Ultimate


----------



## Rob77 (Sep 24, 2007)

I downloaded the Win7 7600 RTM Ultimate Thursday for what I hope is the final time and everything went great until it came time for media center. While it worked fine in Vista....only got error message because of non-recognition.

Have HP Media Center computer and no idea what make or drivers the the tv card is. Searched the net for Hauppauge stuff, and finally download a driver update package(not for my computer) and gave it a try. It worked


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Hansen... still need to know what the value of that registry key is. If you are unsure how to do that let me know and I will PM instructions.

Larry



LarryFlowers said:


> Is this in Windows 7 RTM or RC?
> 
> You do not specify wether you are running X32 or x64..
> 
> ...





Hansen said:


> 32 bit RTM Win 7 Ultimate


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

Sorry. Forgot to include that. It's win32.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Your Missing something, After you navigate to the key there is a value on the right... I need to know what that value is... see picture below:



Hansen said:


> Sorry. Forgot to include that. It's win32.


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

Ahh, got it now.

Here's a screen shot of that key.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

That is the correct setting and should stop the wizard from coming up... I will look for another answer.

Larry



Hansen said:


> Ahh, got it now.
> 
> Here's a screen shot of that key.


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

Thank you. I have noticed it happen on all 3 systems today since the install of RTM. Odd.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

HDJulie said:


> I don't know if this would be an issue per se, but in the RC when I plug in my iPhone (3G & now 3GS) iTunes will not start automatically. I have it set to sync automatically when the iPhone is connected & it works under Vista but not Windows 7. I'll install the RTM either this weekend or next to see if that has changed.


This has not been "fixed" in the RTM. Plugging in the iPhone still does not automatically start iTunes.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

maybe it's just me, but on both of my Ultimate 7 machines, Windows Live messenger will not minimize to the systray (32b and 64b). This is the 2009 version of messenger that you get when you do the download from the MS site.

Besides closing it for good, anyone have any thoughts on how to get it off the taskbar?


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

The issue here is illustrated in the first picture below... Messenger, like all running programs appears on the Taskbar as an icon. Many find this annoying and would prefer that it return to the system try as it did in previous versions of Windows.

There is a fix...

1. Go to Start>All Programs>Windows Live; right click on the icon for Windows Live messenger.
2. Select Properties
3. Select the Compatibility Tab
4. Place a check mark in the "Run this program in compatibility mode"
5. Use the drop down to select Windows Vista Service Pack 2
6. Click OK

Now right click on the Icon on the Task bar and select "Close Window".

Now go to Start>All Programs>Windows Live and restart Windows Live Messenger. The icon will now appear in the system tray.



Getteau said:


> maybe it's just me, but on both of my Ultimate 7 machines, Windows Live messenger will not minimize to the systray (32b and 64b). This is the 2009 version of messenger that you get when you do the download from the MS site.
> 
> Besides closing it for good, anyone have any thoughts on how to get it off the taskbar?


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

cool. I didn't even think about running it in compatibility mode.
Thanks,


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

LarryFlowers said:


> The issue here is illustrated in the first picture below... Messenger, like all running programs appears on the Taskbar as an icon. Many find this annoying and would prefer that it return to the system try as it did in previous versions of Windows.
> 
> There is a fix...
> 
> ...


Personally Larry - I hate Messenger alltogether, and will look to disable or remove it entirely.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Unlike previous versions of Windows, Windows Live Messenger is not included by default, and is part of the Windows Live Essentials Package which you download separately.

I have no problem with Live Messenger and have used it for years... mostly because my clients use it. They and a few members of my family are the only users.



hdtvfan0001 said:


> Personally Larry - I hate Messenger alltogether, and will look to disable or remove it entirely.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

My family & my coworkers all use Windows Live Messenger. Works fine for us & doesn't require a proxy work-around that Yahoo Messenger did when we used it at work.


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

Sunbelt Software has issued Hotfix 6 Beta IV to the VIPRE anti-virus which fixes many of the Win 7 issues.


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

Shrew Soft 64bit VPN client causes a BSOD on installation. I am going to try the actual CISCO AnyConnect tonight.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

It is unlikely the VPN software will work.

I don't know why, but historically the VPN software guys will loaf on their lazy backsides till Windows 7 has been out for months.

It took Juniper (Netscreen) 1 year to release a new client when Vista came out. The solution in the mean time is to install the Windows 7 Virtual PC client available at http://www.microsoft.com/windows/virtual-pc/download.aspx and then install either Windows XP SP3 (available for free at the same site) or your Vista license and run the VPN software in that until such a time as they get off their lazy backsides and get the new versions done.



kfcrosby said:


> Shrew Soft 64bit VPN client causes a BSOD on installation. I am going to try the actual CISCO AnyConnect tonight.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

kfcrosby said:


> Shrew Soft 64bit VPN client causes a BSOD on installation. I am going to try the actual CISCO AnyConnect tonight.


If you get anyconnect to work let me know what you did to get it to do so, been fightig with it for the last week trying to get it running


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

So far, no joy so I guess I am headed for the VirPC option which will be fine for me but in no way am I going to put that on my 50 or so users machines.

The more I use W7, the more I like it !!



LarryFlowers said:


> It is unlikely the VPN software will work.
> 
> I don't know why, but historically the VPN software guys will loaf on their lazy backsides till Windows 7 has been out for months.
> 
> It took Juniper (Netscreen) 1 year to release a new client when Vista came out. The solution in the mean time is to install the Windows 7 Virtual PC client available at http://www.microsoft.com/windows/virtual-pc/download.aspx and then install either Windows XP SP3 (available for free at the same site) or your Vista license and run the VPN software in that until such a time as they get off their lazy backsides and get the new versions done.


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

wingrider01 said:


> If you get anyconnect to work let me know what you did to get it to do so, been fightig with it for the last week trying to get it running


Will do. It "sort of" installed last night alltho I did get a BSOD just post install. I'll have some more time to devote to it later this week and keep you posted.

Kevin


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

kfcrosby said:


> Will do. It "sort of" installed last night alltho I did get a BSOD just post install. I'll have some more time to devote to it later this week and keep you posted.
> 
> Kevin


Got it to install, when it launches it attempts to connect then ends with a serious error message. Tried a TAC case but the answer was we do not support Windows 7 at this time


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

And that is what they all will say... the only answer at this time, and it has never been made easier than it has in Windows 7, is to run a virtual XP or Vista within Windows 7. I have not yet found a VPN that won't work that way.

This is one of those issues that has no resolution. I am not a programmer and I do not know what it is about the VPN that keeps it from working as virtually any Vista program runs in Windows 7... but it is what it is.



wingrider01 said:


> Got it to install, when it launches it attempts to connect then ends with a serious error message. Tried a TAC case but the answer was we do not support Windows 7 at this time


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

LarryFlowers said:


> And that is what they all will say... the only answer at this time, and it has never been made easier than it has in Windows 7, is to run a virtual XP or Vista within Windows 7. I have not yet found a VPN that won't work that way.
> 
> This is one of those issues that has no resolution. I am not a programmer and I do not know what it is about the VPN that keeps it from working as virtually any Vista program runs in Windows 7... but it is what it is.


That is what confuses me, the anyconnect software worked perfectly under Vista, just had it in my mind that if it works under vista, then 7 would not be an issue. Sad thing is they rep also mentioned they do not support Vista either

Did notice that there is a beta version of the anyconnect, going to try it and see what happens


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

wingrider01 said:


> That is what confuses me, the anyconnect software worked perfectly under Vista, just had it in my mind that if it works under vista, then 7 would not be an issue. Sad thing is they rep also mentioned they do not support Vista either
> 
> Did notice that there is a beta version of the anyconnect, going to try it and see what happens


What about running in VISTA compatibility mode?


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

kfcrosby said:


> What about running in VISTA compatibility mode?


tried vista, and xpsp3 with no luck. right now using a laptop with vista on it to connect to the office.


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

I guess we're just going to have to wait for CISCO to get off of it, where Win 7 64 is concerned....

The Shrew mailing list is filling up with people running Win 7 64 and can not connect. Kinda reminds me of my first adoption of WinNT back in the early 90's !

Kevin


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Compatibility mode will NOT work with VPN software. You have to use the Windows 7 Virtual PC software and then install either (or both) Vista or XP and load your vpn software there. I am currently running Windows 7/64 with Vista installed in Windows 7 Virtual PC.

I go to Start>Windows Virtual PC>Windows Vista> Vista opens and the VPN software is useable to make the connection.



wingrider01 said:


> tried vista, and xpsp3 with no luck. right now using a laptop with vista on it to connect to the office.


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> I go to Start>Windows Virtual PC>Windows Vista> Vista opens and the VPN software is useable to make the connection.


My next step, you talked me into it Larry


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

LarryFlowers said:


> Compatibility mode will NOT work with VPN software. You have to use the Windows 7 Virtual PC software and then install either (or both) Vista or XP and load your vpn software there. I am currently running Windows 7/64 with Vista installed in Windows 7 Virtual PC.
> 
> I go to Start>Windows Virtual PC>Windows Vista> Vista opens and the VPN software is useable to make the connection.


Been out of town, will give that a try. If the W7 virtual pc software available from MS download or on technet/msdn? Can't really search atm, sitting in a airport and using the cell for this


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/virtual-pc/download.aspx



wingrider01 said:


> Been out of town, will give that a try. If the W7 virtual pc software available from MS download or on technet/msdn? Can't really search atm, sitting in a airport and using the cell for this


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

LarryFlowers said:


> Compatibility mode will NOT work with VPN software. You have to use the Windows 7 Virtual PC software and then install either (or both) Vista or XP and load your vpn software there. I am currently running Windows 7/64 with Vista installed in Windows 7 Virtual PC.
> 
> I go to Start>Windows Virtual PC>Windows Vista> Vista opens and the VPN software is useable to make the connection.


Does not work with Cisco Anyconnect client - the client attempts to connect then comes back and states that a "secure VPN via a remote desktop is not supported". This is the only client we can use so I guess I am stuck with a second XP/Vista laptop to connect to work until Cisco gets off their rears


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

wingrider01 said:


> Does not work with Cisco Anyconnect client - the client attempts to connect then comes back and states that a "secure VPN via a remote desktop is not supported". This is the only client we can use so I guess I am stuck with a second XP/Vista laptop to connect to work until Cisco gets off their rears


You could always dual boot your current machine.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

Ken S said:


> You could always dual boot your current machine.


easier requestion a second laptop from stock then go through validation of the system for dual boot. Dual boot is not a validated configuration in my environment. Only reason I am runnig 7 RTM is to validate the OS to make it a authorized order configuration.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

wingrider01 said:


> easier requestion a second laptop from stock then go through validation of the system for dual boot. Dual boot is not a validated configuration in my environment. Only reason I am runnig 7 RTM is to validate the OS to make it a authorized order configuration.


Gotcha. I would just hate to have to carry two laptops around.

Last suggestion...you could swap HDs...either internal/external depending on your config.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

Ken S said:


> Gotcha. I would just hate to have to carry two laptops around.
> 
> Last suggestion...you could swap HDs...either internal/external depending on your config.


given the reponse level of the tsa at airports, it would be easier to get a full laptop through then a second hard drive, I had enough issues getting a GPS through until I finally broke down and bought a app for my iphone. You get strange looks and extra attention when 80 percent of your flight time is one day trips from them

I will just setup a auto replication of the data between the two laptops that way the data I take with me is always current so I can make changes will waiting in the airport lounge for my delayed flight to arrive


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

wingrider01 said:


> given the reponse level of the tsa at airports, it would be easier to get a full laptop through then a second hard drive, I had enough issues getting a GPS through until I finally broke down and bought a app for my iphone. You get strange looks and extra attention when 80 percent of your flight time is one day trips from them
> 
> I will just setup a auto replication of the data between the two laptops that way the data I take with me is always current so I can make changes will waiting in the airport lounge for my delayed flight to arrive


Wow, I do a lot of traveling including multiple trips to Moscow and have never had a question about the load of electronics I carry....well, actually, my wife has questioned it several times.

Anyway, on another note...we've been testing Windows 7 pretty extensively and have been quite pleased. Only problems we had was on one machine where we upgraded from Vista rather than a clean install. I'm sure we'll hit a burp or two along the way, but so far it has been smooth sailing with a pretty diverse test group of machines and users. Good luck with your testing.


----------



## JessicaD (Aug 10, 2009)

Ken S,

Thank you for evaluating Windows 7 and it's great to hear that you are enjoying your experience so much! If you are planning on purchasing Windows 7 when it is released it may be helpful to know you don't have to wait until October to reserve your copy of Win 7! You can pre-order your copy of Windows 7 Home Premium or Windows 7 Professional today. For more information, see the Windows 7 Pre-Order offer page here: wwwdotmicrosoftdotcom/Windows/buy/offers/pre-order-endeddotaspx (Replace the "dot" with a period ".")

Jessica
Microsoft Windows Client Team


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

Ken S said:


> Wow, I do a lot of traveling including multiple trips to Moscow and have never had a question about the load of electronics I carry....well, actually, my wife has questioned it several times.
> 
> Anyway, on another note...we've been testing Windows 7 pretty extensively and have been quite pleased. Only problems we had was on one machine where we upgraded from Vista rather than a clean install. I'm sure we'll hit a burp or two along the way, but so far it has been smooth sailing with a pretty diverse test group of machines and users. Good luck with your testing.


Do a lot of 1 day trips to Canada, and the states, appears some of the TSA people tend to get suspicious when they see you 4 days a week Have had the feeling that sometimes they think I am a courier on the nefarious side

We have been validating the OS also, both clean installs and upgrades, unfortunately we have to not only test the OS, but document and validate the applications that run on the system. This really gets tedious, figure we have about another 8 months before each configuration is documented and the validated before we can start rolling the OS out to the clinics and research labs.


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

Newegg also has pre-orders available.

Jessica, when will it be released to Action Pack Subscribers?

Kevin



JessicaD said:


> Ken S,
> 
> Thank you for evaluating Windows 7 and it's great to hear that you are enjoying your experience so much! If you are planning on purchasing Windows 7 when it is released it may be helpful to know you don't have to wait until October to reserve your copy of Win 7! You can pre-order your copy of Windows 7 Home Premium or Windows 7 Professional today. For more information, see the Windows 7 Pre-Order offer page here: wwwdotmicrosoftdotcom/Windows/buy/offers/pre-order-endeddotaspx (Replace the "dot" with a period ".")
> 
> ...


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

wingrider01 said:


> Do a lot of 1 day trips to Canada, and the states, appears some of the TSA people tend to get suspicious when they see you 4 days a week Have had the feeling that sometimes they think I am a courier on the nefarious side
> 
> We have been validating the OS also, both clean installs and upgrades, unfortunately we have to not only test the OS, but document and validate the applications that run on the system. This really gets tedious, figure we have about another 8 months before each configuration is documented and the validated before we can start rolling the OS out to the clinics and research labs.


wingrider,

I know the pain you speak of from a past life. It's just a drudge, but someone has to do it.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

JessicaD said:


> Ken S,
> 
> Thank you for evaluating Windows 7 and it's great to hear that you are enjoying your experience so much! If you are planning on purchasing Windows 7 when it is released it may be helpful to know you don't have to wait until October to reserve your copy of Win 7! You can pre-order your copy of Windows 7 Home Premium or Windows 7 Professional today. For more information, see the Windows 7 Pre-Order offer page here: wwwdotmicrosoftdotcom/Windows/buy/offers/pre-order-endeddotaspx (Replace the "dot" with a period ".")
> 
> ...


Jessica,

You're welcome, but this really isn't the place for advertising.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

JessicaD said:


> Ken S,
> 
> Thank you for evaluating Windows 7 and it's great to hear that you are enjoying your experience so much! If you are planning on purchasing Windows 7 when it is released it may be helpful to know you don't have to wait until October to reserve your copy of Win 7! You can pre-order your copy of Windows 7 Home Premium or Windows 7 Professional today. For more information, see the Windows 7 Pre-Order offer page here: wwwdotmicrosoftdotcom/Windows/buy/offers/pre-order-endeddotaspx (Replace the "dot" with a period ".")
> 
> ...


I don't mean to take anything away from Ken S, but Jessica, you really should be thanking Larry Flowers for his efforts here at DBSTalk to share information about Windows 7. Just look at the thread starter on most of the threads and who has created the Sticky threds ... all Larry.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> I don't mean to take anything away from Ken S, but Jessica, you really should be thanking Larry Flowers for his efforts here at DBSTalk to share information about Windows 7. Just look at the thread starter on most of the threads and who has created the Sticky threds ... all Larry.


Drew,

I'm mortally hurt.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Ken S said:


> Drew,
> 
> I'm mortally hurt.


:eek2:


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> I don't mean to take anything away from Ken S, but Jessica, you really should be thanking Larry Flowers for his efforts here at DBSTalk to share information about Windows 7. Just look at the thread starter on most of the threads and who has created the Sticky threds ... all Larry.





Ken S said:


> Drew,
> 
> I'm mortally hurt.





Drew2k said:


> :eek2:


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

ok guys, and thanks Drew2K...

More importantly the countdown clock is on the move... 6 weeks from today is launch day.

I am getting ready to start a series of "Getting Ready for Windows 7" posts to do everything possible to ease everyone's move to the new OS. Windows 7 is just too good to pass up.. I have been running the final version since the day the posted it to the TechNet site and frankly it is just trouble free.

I'll want everyone's input... problems you find and solutions you come up with.. if it happens to one, it could happen to others.

Larry


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> I am getting ready to start a series of "Getting Ready for Windows 7" posts to do everything possible to ease everyone's move to the new OS. Windows 7 is just too good to pass up.. I have been running the final version since the day the posted it to the TechNet site and frankly it is just trouble free.
> 
> I'll want everyone's input... problems you find and solutions you come up with.. if it happens to one, it could happen to others.
> 
> Larry


One Suggestion. 
With all the discussions and mis-information on the web, how about a clear concise way to upgrade or slipstream into the Final Release version from the RC. I know Microsoft recognizes that there are many people that have been using RC as their primary OS.

I have seen everything from registry hacks to other tricks to make it work. While I agree there is no substitute for a clean fresh install, I know there will be folks that simply do not want to start over.

Kevin


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

Curious - has anyone tried the 2.3 version of Cisco AnyConnect on Windows 7? It just released 08/02/09 and now specificly states Windows Vista 32/64.


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

yep... bombed


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

kfcrosby said:


> yep... bombed


bah, thanks though. Unfortunately the XP virtual machine does not work with anyconnect, it just errors


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

Larry, here's one for you.

This has happened to me on both 32 and 64 bit versions of Win 7 and both the RC and the RTM.

The IconCache is randomly corrupting forcing me to go in and rebuild the cache. Black squares for Icons is not what I call appealing 

For anybody else experiencing this problem, here is how to fix it:

Rebuilding the Icon Cache Database

1. Close all folder windows that are currently open.
2. Launch Task Manager
3. In the Process tab, right-click on the Explorer.exe process and select End Process.
4. Click the End process button when asked for confirmation.
5. From the File menu of Task Manager, select New Task (Run…)
6. Type CMD.EXE, and click OK
7. In the Command Prompt window, type the commands one by one and press ENTER after each command:
CD /d %userprofile%\AppData\Local
DEL IconCache.db /a
EXIT
8. In Task Manager, click File, select New Task (Run…)
9. Type EXPLORER.EXE, and click OK.


Kevin


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Next time it happens try this...

Go to the Taskbar and Start menu properties, click on the start menu tab and click on customize. Scroll to the bottom and either check or uncheck large icons. Hit apply and exit. Now go back in and change it again.


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> Next time it happens try this...
> 
> Go to the Taskbar and Start menu properties, click on the start menu tab and click on customize. Scroll to the bottom and either check or uncheck large icons. Hit apply and exit. Now go back in and change it again.


Doesn't this effectively just rebuild the ShellIconCache?

Either way, another workaround.

Thx

KC


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Does anyone use Office XP with Win7?

I don't want to upgrade to a newer version of Office if I don't have to.

Mike


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

MicroBeta said:


> Does anyone use Office XP with Win7?
> 
> I don't want to upgrade to a newer version of Office if I don't have to.
> 
> Mike


Everything I have seen says that yes, Office XP, Office 2003, Office 2007, and Office 2010 work with Windows 7. 2003, 2007 and 2010 I have tried. XP I haven't but my understanding is that it will work.


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

Larry

This one has me stumped...

Using Thunderbird (latest Version)
Win 7 RTM 32 bit (from my MAPS subscription)

Copy attached files from T-bird to desktop:
FILE |ATTACHMENTS | Save All
pointed to the Users Desktop folder

File Copy, but do not show up on desktop. Tried to copy again, Windows told me the files were already there. Did a desktop refresh (right click desktop |Refresh), files show up.

Suggestions ???


Kevin


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

kfcrosby said:


> Larry
> 
> This one has me stumped...
> 
> ...


This issue cropped up in Windows Vista and they issued a hotfix for it. That being said, hotfixes can be dangerous and there is no guarantee that it will work on a Windows 7 machine.

I sent an email about your issue to the Windows 7 guys along with the information on the Vista hotfix and I will let you know what they say. Word of caution... the Windows 7 team is a little slow lately answering things... I think they are working on Windows 8....


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks Larry !!



LarryFlowers said:


> This issue cropped up in Windows Vista and they issued a hotfix for it. That being said, hotfixes can be dangerous and there is no guarantee that it will work on a Windows 7 machine.
> 
> I sent an email about your issue to the Windows 7 guys along with the information on the Vista hotfix and I will let you know what they say. Word of caution... the Windows 7 team is a little slow lately answering things... I think they are working on Windows 8....


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Larry, I've had lots of problems with Win7 since last Tuesday's update --Wireless Network and Speaker icons appear / disappear on every reboot, even though they are set to show all the time. And Computer or Explorer locks up along with not being able to end some programs - Windows live Messenger, won't close if it's open and once it's in the system tray, it's inactive - can't message, open or exit.

Any ideas? Just checking before I do a System Restore. In fact, I tried one and it wouldn't run beyond 'Open System Restore' in the Restore CP.

A reboot clears things up for a while. I think I've rebooted more this week that I ever did iin Vista!


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

dennisj00 said:


> Larry, I've had lots of problems with Win7 since last Tuesday's update --Wireless Network and Speaker icons appear / disappear on every reboot, even though they are set to show all the time. And Computer or Explorer locks up along with not being able to end some programs - Windows live Messenger, won't close if it's open and once it's in the system tray, it's inactive - can't message, open or exit.
> 
> Any ideas? Just checking before I do a System Restore. In fact, I tried one and it wouldn't run beyond 'Open System Restore' in the Restore CP.
> 
> A reboot clears things up for a while. I think I've rebooted more this week that I ever did iin Vista!


You don't give any system details, but I am assuming this is on a laptop... my initial reaction would be to try the system restore to see if the system will stabilize, but if you can't get to system restore, I would seriously contemplate redoing a clean install of Windows 7. The other thing I would be looking at very carefully is the chipset drivers for your computer... are there
any indications in the device manager that something isn't installed?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

It's a Dell 1545 Laptop. . . and everything's fine in Device Manager. I did reboot after I posted that message and got a message that some updates finished installing ??? 

I've probably rebooted 10 times since I last ran an update. (I just download and take the notification rather than automatically install.)

Everything's happy right now so that may have been the missing link.

And btw, it runs Directv2pc perfectly! (with a N wireless upgrade)


----------



## afulkerson (Jan 14, 2007)

Larry this one is for you. I have Windows 7 RC installed on one system and have the DVD. It is version 7100. I tried to use the Easy transfer program with my Vista 64bit system and it said it was only 32 bit. I tried it on my XP system that I am running a dual boot with RC and it crashes every time. 

Question is the program updated with the RTM version that is coming to me???


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

afulkerson said:


> Larry this one is for you. I have Windows 7 RC installed on one system and have the DVD. It is version 7100. I tried to use the Easy transfer program with my Vista 64bit system and it said it was only 32 bit. I tried it on my XP system that I am running a dual boot with RC and it crashes every time.
> 
> Question is the program updated with the RTM version that is coming to me???


Question... you want to use easy transfer to move from what to what and include the 32 or 64 bit...


----------



## afulkerson (Jan 14, 2007)

LarryFlowers said:


> Question... you want to use easy transfer to move from what to what and include the 32 or 64 bit...


I will be moving from 32bit XP to a new install of Win 7. I will delete the RC version off before I start.

I will also be moving from Vista 64bit to Windows 7 Pro. I have an empty partion available for that. This will be a clean install also. I will reinstall all applications.

The biggest reason for trying Easy Transfer was for mail and favorites and some settings. I don't have to use it because I can just export and import those items but I thought that it might make it easier to do.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I have Build 7600 from a Trial installed (and a volume license key). . . will it update to a complete version or will I have to install /update something?


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

dennisj00 said:


> I have Build 7600 from a Trial installed (and a volume license key). . . will it update to a complete version or will I have to install /update something?


Build 7600 is the current build. I am not sure about this BUT the VLK should only work on an Enterprise version of Windows 7.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

afulkerson said:


> I will be moving from 32bit XP to a new install of Win 7. I will delete the RC version off before I start.
> 
> I will also be moving from Vista 64bit to Windows 7 Pro. I have an empty partion available for that. This will be a clean install also. I will reinstall all applications.
> 
> The biggest reason for trying Easy Transfer was for mail and favorites and some settings. I don't have to use it because I can just export and import those items but I thought that it might make it easier to do.


32 to 32 will work, 32 to 64 will not work
64 to 64 will work, 64 to 32 will not work


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

LarryFlowers said:


> Build 7600 is the current build. I am not sure about this BUT the VLK should only work on an Enterprise version of Windows 7.


I have the Enterprise disk - as a MSDN subscriber - do I need to run it as an upgrade? I'd rather not do a clean install at this point.


----------



## R0am3r (Sep 20, 2008)

LarryFlowers said:


> 32 to 32 will work, 32 to 64 will not work 64 to 64 will work, 64 to 32 will not work


This is not quite true. I migrated two of my x86 XP systems to x64 Windows 7. The trick is to have the Windows 7 x86 disk on hand to run the migration tool (Easy Transfer Tool). I saved everything off to an external hard drive with the Transfer Tool. The data will then import on the X64 Windows 7 system with all your personal settings in-tact. Obviously you have to install your applications again...


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

Just got a update on a open Cisco TAC case that I have on Windows 7 and Anyconnect. The just released version 2.4 that supports Windows 7. Have downloaded it and will try it when I get home tonight. Seems Cisco just might be on the ball this time


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

wingrider01 said:


> Just got a update on a open Cisco TAC case that I have on Windows 7 and Anyconnect. The just released version 2.4 that supports Windows 7. Have downloaded it and will try it when I get home tonight. Seems Cisco just might be on the ball this time


This is great news and I hope Netscreen and some of the others will also get on the stick!

Larry


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

wingrider01 said:


> Just got a update on a open Cisco TAC case that I have on Windows 7 and Anyconnect. The just released version 2.4 that supports Windows 7. Have downloaded it and will try it when I get home tonight. Seems Cisco just might be on the ball this time


Are you running 32 or 64 ?

This has the potential to make my life MUCH easier!

Kevin


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

kfcrosby said:


> Are you running 32 or 64 ?
> 
> This has the potential to make my life MUCH easier!
> 
> Kevin


I run both on different machines. Here is the Windows System requirements from their doc link

Microsoft Windows 
For WebLaunch, use Internet Explorer 6.0+ or Firefox 2.0+, and enable ActiveX or install Sun JRE 1.4+.

Windows Versions

•Windows 7 (32-bit and 64-bit)

AnyConnect requires a clean install if you upgrade from Windows XP to Windows 7.

If you upgrade from Windows Vista to Windows 7, manually uninstall AnyConnect first, then after the upgrade, reinstall it manually or by establishing a web-based connection to a security appliance configured to install it. Uninstalling before the upgrade and reinstalling AnyConnect afterwards is necessary because the upgrade does not preserve the Cisco AnyConnect Virtual Adapter.

•Windows Vista (32-bit and 64-bit)-SP2 or Vista Service Pack 1 with KB952876.

AnyConnect requires a clean install if you upgrade from Windows XP to Windows Vista.

•Windows XP SP2 and SP3.

If you have a Cisco ID you should be able to read this

https://www.cisco.com/en/US/docs/se...nyconnect24/release/notes/anyconnect24rn.html


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks, I'll head on over to the CISCO site, get my software and give it another whirl !

Kevin



wingrider01 said:


> I run both on different machines. Here is the Windows System requirements from their doc link
> 
> Microsoft Windows
> For WebLaunch, use Internet Explorer 6.0+ or Firefox 2.0+, and enable ActiveX or install Sun JRE 1.4+.
> ...


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

HDJulie said:


> I don't know if this would be an issue per se, but in the RC when I plug in my iPhone (3G & now 3GS) iTunes will not start automatically. I have it set to sync automatically when the iPhone is connected & it works under Vista but not Windows 7. I'll install the RTM either this weekend or next to see if that has changed.


Incidentally, this issue was fixed a few weeks ago. I think it was after the last major release of iTunes.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

kfcrosby said:


> Thanks, I'll head on over to the CISCO site, get my software and give it another whirl !
> 
> Kevin


works perfectly on both 32 and 64


----------

